
Why I Don’t Write for Medium - signaler
http://medium.com/@joe_wegner/why-i-dont-write-for-medium-c7cc156bc5d9
======
louisswiss
Maybe a stupid question, but if I publish an article on my (self-hosted) blog
and then publish on/for Medium at a later date, who owns the copyright?

I get the feeling that a lot of us are posting articles on multiple platforms
to maximise exposure - I know that I do.

~~~
signaler
Yeah there's nothing wrong with that. Infact I wrote about a few strategies
for maximizing your exposure either as a publisher or a business:
[http://blog.higg.im/2014/09/19/traffic-hacks-that-
actually-w...](http://blog.higg.im/2014/09/19/traffic-hacks-that-actually-
work/)

Just be careful with duplicate content as it can bite you in the ass. Luckily
Google has some lenience when it comes to duplicate articles, but then I also
make the point that we don't write to please Google.

